# AEW needs bigger dudes



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree you need hosses or bigger dudes to have the variety of your talent be diverse. That said, that doesn't mean you hire them because you think "big men = huge draw". You hire them as the best talent you can acquire in a concerted team effort to build the brand, which eventually becomes the draw. That's the difference.

Roman Reigns, Baron Corbin, and Lars Sullivan are big men and I don't see those ratings or attendance numbers for live show going up.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I met Lars Sullivan at a meet and greet. Really Nice fellow. He should be the face of the franchise.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

You could've made a proper, credible post, but instead you had to come off like all the people MJF mentioned in his promo by calling members of the roster a bunch of dweebs. Good job ds.

I do feel like the roster is imbalanced in terms of size. WWE is so lucky they picked up Keith Lee and WALTER right before AEW launched. Those two could've been huge acquisitions, particularly WALTER. Hopefully we'll see some hoss-like wrestlers soon. I heard they signed Wardlow, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

Thing is they don't even need to be tall to be stars, Conor is 5'9 and Tyson is 5'10.

But yes some of these guys like Darby and Havoc are looking pretty damn silly out there.

I think MJF is a good size, but Hangman and Janela could be real money if they cut and put on some muscle.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just gotta go look for some failed football players to become the next star of wrestling, like how it used to be.

Wrestlers used to come from football. Now they come from Street Fighter tournaments.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Raye said:


> You could've made a proper, credible post, but instead you had to come off like all the people MJF mentioned in his promo by calling members of the roster a bunch of dweebs. Good job ds.
> 
> I do feel like the roster is imbalanced in terms of size. WWE is so lucky they picked up Keith Lee and WALTER right before AEW launched. Those two could've been huge acquisitions, particularly WALTER. Hopefully we'll see some hoss-like wrestlers soon. I heard they signed Wardlow, we'll see how that goes.


Damn, WALTER in AEW would've been perfect. Hadn't thought about that possibility until now. :crying:

Keith too.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I agree thats it is an issue, but give them time.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I see a lot of merit to what you are saying. Especially in modern day times when boxing is undergoing a heavyweight revival being led by Tyson Fury, Anthony Joshua, Deontay Wilder and now Antony Ruiz Jr, I hope that wrestling in general can spot this trend and in it's own capitalise on it in some way. I love the All Elite Roster and in terms of potential Heavy weight talent they will have to compete with the land of the giants in the WWE, but if they can recruit a few onto their roster it will defiantly be a boost for them.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

WINNING said:


> I agree you need hosses or bigger dudes to have the variety of your talent be diverse. That said, that doesn't mean you hire them because you think "big men = huge draw". You hire them as the best talent you can acquire in a concerted team effort to build the brand, which eventually becomes the draw. That's the difference.
> 
> Roman Reigns, Baron Corbin, and Lars Sullivan are big men and I don't see those ratings or attendance numbers for live show going up.


They need to sign the RIGHT big men, because if they bring down the in-ring quality it wouldn't be a good idea.

People like Lesnar (PRIME Lesnar, not the Lesnar who rarely gives it 110% because he doesn't have to), Owens, Joe, Rusev, Cesaro, Sheamus, and Harper would be good, but if they're the types that can hardly move or are dangerous (Khali or any of the WWE hosses of the early-mid 2000s outside of Taker, Kane, and Big Show... not saying that AEW should try and sign Kane, Taker, or Big Show in 2019 as that would be ridiculous, but they were all agile big men who could tell a story in the ring, similar to Vader and Bam Bam in the 80s and 90s, and big men like that are what they should be aiming for, not the Khalis, Heidenreichs, Snitskys, and Mason Ryans of the world just so they can "hire big men"), then AEW should avoid at all costs. TNA had Abyss and Samoa Joe as their big men when they debuted on Spike (and a green Lance Hoyt, but he was an undercard act), one of which was a top 5-10 worker in Joe and Abyss was known for some brutal hardcore matches, and they were doing fine with "flippy guys" (a lot of the big guys could also be labeled as "slam guys" as technically they just do slams, splashes, and big boots without telling much of a story in the ring, and those "flippy guys" like AJ, Daniels, Kazarian, the MCMG, and Austin Aries put out some of the best wrestling in the company's history along with Joe and AMW) until they became too much like WWE.

Signing someone just because of their size would be like signing someone just because they worked for WWE, without analyzing the potential of that wrestler, whether they'll fit in with the company and what they're trying to accomplish, whether they can bring something to the table other than being "just another guy", etc.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WINNING said:


> I agree you need hosses or bigger dudes to have the variety of your talent be diverse. That said, that doesn't mean you hire them because you think "big men = huge draw". You hire them as the best talent you can acquire in a concerted team effort to build the brand, which eventually becomes the draw. That's the difference.
> 
> Roman Reigns, Baron Corbin, and Lars Sullivan are big men and I don't see those ratings or attendance numbers for live show going up.


Thanks for answering this much more diplomatically then I would have. 

Since you mentioned them off topic there's no one in WWE that could get ratings up cause a man who once thought an incest angle with his very own daughter was a fantastic idea is booking the show. Though we can unequivocally rule out Seth as a draw given he sucks with creative control and all.

The only big dudes AEW gotta sign up is hammerstone who is incredible and has history with MJF, Moose, Kross and Lee. And honestly since I'm vindictive towards Vince Roman but I'd wait until AEW has well and truly beaten WWE in tv ratings. The idea of Roman jumping ship and Vince having a breakdown amuses me


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Booooo said:


> Thing is they don't even need to be tall to be stars, Conor is 5'9 and Tyson is 5'10.
> 
> But yes some of these guys like Darby and Havoc are looking pretty damn silly out there.
> 
> I think MJF is a good size, but Hangman and Janela could be real money if they cut and put on some muscle.


I'm watching the Hangman match right now and I was just thinking that. Cut a little bit of fat and lift seriously and this dude is legit star for AEW. Sweet music good gimmick.

MJF is a good size specifically for his douche bag heel character.

The match before this one with Nyla was actually pretty great. At least the women have plenty of big monsters.


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

I actually agree.

I love AEW to death so far, but my only gripe for Fyter Fest was that the average collected height of the wrestlers there were like 5’9.

Jon Moxley is a tall guy but he shouldn’t be one of the company’s tallest wrestlers. Cody is 6’1 and he towered over Darby Allen (granted that Darby makes up for it in his build, Janela on the other hand looked pretty basic despite pulling off a pretty legitimate performance).

If I could suggest it, I’d say that they should try and bump up the average height to at least 6’. 

People who are under 6’ such as MJF, Darby, Christopher Daniels are fine because they make up for it in their build. Hopefully with Spears, Omega, Jericho, page along with the possibility of Punk, Rusev, Orton jumping on bump it up a bit higher. 

Not saying we should have giants who suck in the ring or roid heads but you know, it helps if they at least look a bit more athletic than a regular Joe in the crowd.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

I think it's something they have recognised and I think it's something they will look at going forward.
There will be good 6ft5 plus and 250lb plus wrestlers out there that WWE haven't got yet so I'm sure AEW will be looking at them. 
A Bam Bam Bigelow or Vader type in AEW would be incredible.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

This is AEW, it's elite wrestlers who have good matches. With most of them not very big. If size matters for you when it comes wrestling. Then AEW isn't for you. Because they aren't going to sign guys just because they are tall. They have to be as good or better performers then the guys they have. Right now AEW roster is about full. So tall guys aren't coming sorry.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

MontyCora said:


> I'm watching the Hangman match right now and I was just thinking that. Cut a little bit of fat and lift seriously and this dude is legit star for AEW. Sweet music good gimmick.
> 
> MJF is a good size specifically for his douche bag heel character.
> 
> The match before this one with Nyla was actually pretty great. At least the women have plenty of big monsters.


Yeah man, he's got the look, skillset etc. Just needs to shape up a bit which wont be that hard since he clearly has a good foundation underneath the fat....


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

WINNING said:


> I agree you need hosses or bigger dudes to have the variety of your talent be diverse. That said, that doesn't mean you hire them because you think "big men = huge draw". You hire them as the best talent you can acquire in a concerted team effort to build the brand, which eventually becomes the draw. That's the difference.
> 
> Roman Reigns, Baron Corbin, and Lars Sullivan are big men and I don't see those ratings or attendance numbers for live show going up.


It's not like this stuff isn't known, lots of us have said AEW could use some bigger guys. (You were one of the first to mention it.) Thing is most want talented big men, the special people want big muscles and the return of some kinda late era WCW. :laugh:


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They know it and they're looking for big guys but that's hard to find.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

LOL at people who still think size matters in 2019. Hell, it doesn't matter in entertainment in general these days. Character is all that matters now, and in the world of pro wrestling, in ring ability as well

That being said though, it wouldn't hurt to have a cool talent like Brian Cage on the roster, just for the sake of diversity, and we have impressive big guys like him now that can move like light weights too


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

Arkham258 said:


> LOL at people who still think size matters in 2019. Hell, it doesn't matter in entertainment in general these days. Character is all that matters now, and in the world of pro wrestling, in ring ability as well
> 
> That being said though, it wouldn't hurt to have a cool talent like Brian Cage on the roster, just for the sake of diversity, and we have impressive big guys like him now that can move like light weights too


The thing is, looks always matter in this industry. 

Size may not matter (as much as before), but build does... or at least you need to have one or the other. People like Joey Janela, Jungle Boy, and the Young Bucks (yes, I’m gonna get killed for adding them to this list) need to try & add some tone definition to their body to look the part. Not saying roids, but just lose a bit of their “pudge” to look more like wrestlers.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Can’t just be a big guy. You gotta be good too. 

Last thing we need to see is Mason Ryan running wild out there because he’s big.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Size doesn't matter. They want guys who can work and cut a good promo. They have a solid base already with Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Cody, then have great up and coming talent like Page, MJF, Luchasaurus etc.

If they can get CM Punk and Scurll, they will be well set. Maybe someone like Grado to appeal to the UK scene. Eli Drake would be a good shout as he cuts a great promo and Moose gets super over quickly.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cody has already acknowledged that and said that they're working on getting some bigger guys. Personally, I'd love to see someone like Rusev go there. He'd fit in well I think.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

People seem to forget that talented big men don't grow on trees. Look at WWE right now for example, can you name a out and out talented big man they've got. Lesnar is probably the number 1 guy. Drew is a lot better then WWE are letting him be. Walter on NXT UK is fantastic. Keith Lee is another. That's why WWE go for a lot of ex American Footballers or other ex sport stars of height to build up big men. That is that many out there.

I do agree they need a few on the roster. I'm sure the likes of Cody and Kahn are scouting right now to find them. But it's not as easy as clicking their fingers and they appear.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They do have Luchasaurus now which is good. But I do agree they need some bigger teams.

I'd like to see at least one big bruiser tag team added to their tag division, and also a few more bigger guys like in the mid card/main event division to fight guys like MJF, Jungle Boy, Havoc, and others.

Guys like Jeff Cobb, Brian Cage, etc.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

WINNING said:


> I agree you need hosses or bigger dudes to have the variety of your talent be diverse. That said, that doesn't mean you hire them because you think "big men = huge draw". You hire them as the best talent you can acquire in a concerted team effort to build the brand, which eventually becomes the draw. That's the difference.
> 
> *Roman Reigns, Baron Corbin, and Lars Sullivan are big men and I don't see those ratings or attendance numbers for live show going up*.


I see what is your point, but mentioning three random guys that aren't getting any big spotlight right now to prove your point does not make much sense. The program that Reigns, Joe, Strowman and Lesnar had in 2017 is a much better example, the show was good with show built around these guys.

Anyways, building a roster which main event scene consist on 80% of guys are above 6 ft and above 215 pounds is the best way to go in wrestling, always, it is not even debatable, size matter to the credibility and the marketability of your stars.

So yeah, AEW should work it for optimums results, try to find guys from football.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Agreed.

Variety matters. Size or height may not always matter, but having variety does.

No one can defend the fact that AEW needs more tall or big guys. That's why when they signed Luchasaurus after he stood out in that Casino Battle Royal people got excited. Probably not as easy to find bigger guys in this era of wrestling that are decent in the ring. Especially when WWE grabs them just because they can.

I'm 6'5, so I know what it is like when people really make a huge deal over height.

Nothing wrong with wanting more variety. Nothing wrong with adding fair criticism that they need more tall or big guys.

If Harper ever gets to exit WWE and were to go to AEW, he would instantly stand out in AEW.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> They do have Luchasaurus now which is good. But I do agree they need some bigger teams.
> 
> I'd like to see at least one big bruiser tag team added to their tag division, and also a few more bigger guys like in the mid card/main event division to fight guys like MJF, Jungle Boy, Havoc, and others.
> 
> Guys like Jeff Cobb, Brian Cage, etc.


Cobb and Cage are talent they could easily get once their contracts run down.

I like to see them find someone that they make a star, that he be a AEW talent and not be someone who's ex ROH, Impact, WWE, NJPW.

As I said it's not easy to find a talented big guy but with the right scouting they should find at least 1 or 2.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Vince sucks up anybody with size and a hint of talent before they're even television ready. I mean they sign a amateur wrestler like Angelo Dawkins and build him from scratch in NXT for seven years now before appearing on his first Take Over. 

It will be hard to find wrestlers with size. They have that Wardlow guy waiting to release vignettes on. But look at Evolve, ROH and the usual feeder indies - they're all smaller dudes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They should pull a boss move and try to buy Moose and Brian Cage out their contract


----------



## Viidie (Mar 4, 2019)

Some big guys they could get.....

- Cage
- Elgin
- Moose
- Madman Fulton
- Killer Kross

Yes they are all in Impact right now, and as a fan of Impact it would suck. But they have enough resources to buy them out of their contract. Or strike a working partnership.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Viidie said:


> Some big guys they could get.....
> 
> - Cage
> - Elgin
> ...


I don't know if they touch Elgin and his past stuff. Cage seems on good terms with the guys and was backstage at DON, i be shocked if he's not on the roster by the time his contract with impact is done. Scarlett and Kross will come as a package, so if one goes to AEW or NXT the other will go imo.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Variety matters. Size or height may not always matter, but having variety does.
> 
> ...


Exactly I love AEW but I've also been saying that they are seriously missing a piece of the puzzle in terms of having more big hoss like wrestlers to fully diversify their roster and Harper is someone who I'd love to see in that role as well as Rusev and Keith Lee (Walter and Joe would also both be fantastic but neither seem like realistic options as I think Walter is in NXT UK because he doesn't want to move to the states or so has been rumoured and Joe is in his twilight years now so he could easily end up retiring in WWE).

Now with regards to how the OP made this point....no. Most of the wrestlers AEW already have are fine the reason they need big men is because they are another distinct style of wrestler along with all the others they have not because size is that important in wrestling cause especially nowadays it really isn't. That style of presenting points reminds me of how people sometimes seem to act like being a larger than life character=having a lot of muscles when that is blatantly false (granted that is just an annoying minority of people but it does pop up every now and then).


----------



## JoePanther (May 14, 2018)

I can understand folks thoughts on Darby, Janela, and Jungle Boy. But to be fair, non of those 3 will never be in the main event scene. AEW is simply introducing them to the audience against more established names so when those 3 wrestle in the undercard, we know who they are and are more invested in them. The Cody vs Darby match was to sell us on the fact that Darby simply doesn't quit. 

I do agree that there should be some bigger guys at the top of the cards tho.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

It's weird that former cruiser/X-Division guys like Kazarian and Daniels are some of the better built guys in AEW. I'm not a huge body guy but it does make them look like they're professionals that take that aspect of the business seriously. And someone like Marko Stunt is an automatic "nope" from me. Him beating Tony Deppen on that GCW show really hurt my perception of that promotion. I also think big men are great for taking the typical wrestler of the day out of their comfort zones, forces them to wrestle differently.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd love to see Ryback, Killer Kross, and Moose in AEW. They need hosses badly and those 3 would do great.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What's the obsession with bigger dudes?

AEW clearly need a few but they shouldn't go overboard on it.

Some of the names being branded about, the likes of Ryback, Michael Elgin and Brian Cage, names like that being headline acts in AEW, no thanks, they are trash.

WWE snapped up the two best big men available in Keith Lee and Walter.

Right now in terms of bigger dudes there's not much out there for AEW to get, trying to get Stu Bennett to wrestle again would be the best move they could do. Killer Kross wants out from Impact, he'd be a decent addition.

Apart from that the rest are tied up.


----------



## JoePanther (May 14, 2018)

If Nick Aldis keeps his current character, I think he would be a great addition to AEW.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

As mentioned, talented big men aren't just laying around waiting to be signed. I would certainly hope anyone they bring on is credible and worth their limited tv time. If they're signing big men just because they're big, what's the point of that? They're not differentiating their product and more than likely, watering down their product. 

Hangman Page is a legit size though, he's the same height as SCSA is. However, I'm not sure about the weight. I think they billed him as 270 last night or something in the high 200s. He didn't look it but maybe he is.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> What's the obsession with bigger dudes?
> 
> AEW clearly need a few but they shouldn't go overboard on it.
> 
> ...


Any of these 4 would be a good sign for AEW, specially Ryback and Bennett(Wade Barrett), they are already established names in the business so the company would not need to waste too many weekly minutes on building 'em.

For now there is no problem but when the weekly show start they need to add much more muscle and size to the roster, how can you establish someone like Hangman Page as a big deal if he will face shorter and lighter guys than him every week.

Signing them does not mean that they willl automatically will be main eventers win the championship the moment they enter the door, they can be used to elevate the original AEW talent or the upcoming big dudes that until now do not have a establish name.

They already signed Awesome Kong so she can fulfills that function in the women division, they don't need to waste time building her credibility/character, she just there to put over the talent.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Alright_Mate said:
> 
> 
> > What's the obsession with bigger dudes?
> ...


Barrett is retired. Why do people keep bringing him up?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I find the fact that Cody, who was average sized in WWE, towers over the roster like a giant a bit distracting ... same as I did when he was with ROH.

There needs to be more balance on the roster as far as size and build to give us a diverse set of match possibilities — how does the flippy little guy overcome the fact that he’s outmuscled and outsized; how does the cumbersome bigger guy catch up with the speedy smaller opponent?

Yes, of course you sign people because they have talent, but there’s no set of universal ratings that says Spot Monkey No. 1 is 10x the wrestler that Powerhouse No. 2 is ... because they’re different. A bigger guy (and that can be 6-1, 225 pounds) might have a different move set than one of the Jacksons, but still be able to put on great matches or have a great character and tell a story. 

So no they won’t go find a 6-9 guy who can’t wrestle and sign him because of how tall he is (WWE can do that sort of thing because it has a developmental system and can teach that guy to be credible, as with Stroman) and they shouldn’t, but they can take a good bigger mat wrestler who can have a great match trying to ground the smaller high-flyer and create a better roster by doing so.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bad News Barrett
Fatu
Ryback (meh maybe depends)
Brian Cage

For tage teams..sign LAX


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> *Bad News Barrett*
> Fatu
> Ryback (meh maybe depends)
> Brian Cage
> ...


He's acting now, he's out of the game.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mikey Damage said:


> Hangman Page is a legit size though, he's the same height as SCSA is. However, I'm not sure about the weight. I think they billed him as 270 last night or something in the high 200s. He didn't look it but maybe he is.


I remember that part in the broadcast. Apparently they billed him as 275 pounds, JR notices that and he said "Did he just said that he weighs 275 pounds?" and chuckle a little, then Excalibur tried to save that by saying that he walks around like if he weighs 275 pounds :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

MJF won't be limited by anything except Tony and Cody's resistance to make him FOTC. They value Hangman more even though he has the personality of a wet sock.

I agree they need some powerhouses on the roster. They need someone like a Braun to come in and toss these spot monkeys around. If they can't find anyone like that then they could always give this man a call


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Joe Gill said:


> Khan, if you are reading this... please start signing bigger dudes.



dude, wrestling promoters are basically brick walls with tin ears


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Could they get Scott Hall's son? He's a big guy and being a second generation star would be interesting


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Death Rider said:


> Barrett is retired. Why do people keep bringing him up?


In other words, I’m afraid I’ve got some bad news.

Now can we have some decorum, please?

(He’d be great in a GM role or as a manager, although to the point of the thread he’d be more intimidating physically due to his stature than anyone he might manage, haha.)


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Hangman and Moxley are both large guys but I agree we should have one or two 'meatheads'.

I'm a sucker for David vs Goliath matches.


----------



## WrestlingPrototype (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't understand this obsession with big wrestlers, in fact I prefer much more lightweight wrestlers because they are athletic, take big bumps and in general they are crazy which means that they are spectacular and fun, and that's why I watch wrestling. See big wrestlers going slow like a snail without any insane move are just boring. Live cruiserweight wrestlers!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

You have Luchasaurus, I love that guy. Also it wouldn't hurt to have a mix of sizes. The women's division is very varied. Big guys can help help diversify matches too. So more match types, more styles more variety is all good for me 

As much as I harp about how shit WWE is, they do offer a variety of match types through so mnay different body types and sizes and something for everyone.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Could they get Scott Hall's son? He's a big guy and being a second generation star would be interesting


They would hire him instantly if he was a good option. But he has no-one in the business vouching for him because he isn't a good talent, has a terrible attitude and has stunk up every opportunity he's been given.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Desecrated said:


> They would hire him instantly if he was a good option. But he has no-one in the business vouching for him because he isn't a good talent, has a terrible attitude and has stunk up every opportunity he's been given.


I've only seen a few matches for him which he seemed alright in, but oh wow that sucks he's like that


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

They need wrestler who look like a threat, they technically have only three potential main eventers on Moxley, Hangman and MJF (Who is not big, but not that small), the rest are too fucking small.

This guy Joey Janela made Moxley almost look like Strowman, if he's gonna be facing this kind of midgets the company will never go big and all the matches
will fill like a joke.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

A lot of the bigger men in the indies tend to go to either WWE like Keith Lee, or in the case of Michael Elgin, IMPACT.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree. They need bigger guys. Walter would have been perfect.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

What are everyones opinions of Jeff Cobb and Davey Boy Smith and Lance Hoyt? ( Killer Elite Squad) Are they attainable?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Greatsthegreats said:


> dude, wrestling promoters are basically brick walls with tin ears


true...but khan is a legit wrestling geek... wouldnt surprise me if he lurks these boards


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Bring on the Beef!


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> I remember that part in the broadcast. Apparently they billed him as 275 pounds, JR notices that and he said "Did he just said that he weighs 275 pounds?" and chuckle a little, then Excalibur tried to save that by saying that he walks around like if he weighs 275 pounds :lol


hahaha what?

Page is like 5'11 220. he looks kinda big in AEW, but it's because everyone else is small.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They need to hire the right kind of big men. Don't just bring in dudes who are JUST big, but cannot do much else, like WWE used to. Now big dudes don't have to be masterful in-ring technicians, but they should be able to offer something more than just "being big."


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Any chance of buying out Roman's contract? I have never liked Roman Reigns but it would be a hilarious fuck you to Vince.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

McGee said:


> Bring on the Beef!


just as long as its organic beef


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Size aside. Some of these guys look really out of shape.


----------



## FrankAndersson (May 26, 2019)

Jake Hager (with Uncle Zeb) and Wade Barrett would be great.



roadkill_ said:


> Size aside. Some of these guys look really out of shape.


YES. At least they should put in the effort, especially if you want to have a sports feel (which we have yet to see much of yet)


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

It's not all about the height but these performers need serious size to consider as legit wrestler and also frightening. Benoit, Kurt and Eddie, I knew they using enhancement (legal or illegal), they might be midget but look at their pecs(shoulder, trapezius), it's kinda intimidated.



Spoiler: .
























See those pictures? I know Triple H and Brock are stand about 6,3ft while Guerrero and Benoit wera about 5,7-5,10 but since they also have huge pecs size,no one will notice how short they are.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

FrankAndersson said:


> YES. At least they should put in the effort,* especially if you want to have a sports feel* (which we have yet to see much of yet)



Does every MMA champions were very muscular ? no

Does every boxing champions were very muscular ? no


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Does every MMA champions were very muscular ? no
> 
> Does every boxing champions were very muscular ? no


This isn't boxing and this isn't MMA. 

Look how far wwe has got the past few years by pushing undersized guys.

Try comparing a 6+ foot guy that looks like a Greek god... And Sami Zayn then ask a passer by who looks more like a wrestler.


----------



## FrankAndersson (May 26, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Does every MMA champions were very muscular ? no
> 
> Does every boxing champions were very muscular ? no


Not saying they need to look like body builders, but at least they need to look "fit". Too many beer guts.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ultron said:


> This isn't boxing and this isn't MMA.
> 
> Look how far wwe has got the past few years by pushing undersized guys.
> 
> Try comparing a 6+ foot guy that looks like a Greek god... And Sami Zayn then ask a passer by who looks more like a wrestler.


Who was the most pushed wrestler in WWE in the last 3 years ?


----------



## FrankAndersson (May 26, 2019)

Ultron said:


> This isn't boxing and this isn't MMA.
> 
> Look how far wwe has got the past few years by pushing undersized guys.
> 
> Try comparing a 6+ foot guy that looks like a Greek god... And Sami Zayn then ask a passer by who looks more like a wrestler.


I think the most important thing isn't to compare guys to others, but to ask yourself if a guy is in the best shape he can be. If not, he's not putting in the effort. Everyone can't be body builders, but at least they can look fit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I love hoss fights in pro wrestling, but this thread literally spawned after Double or Nothing and we all got down to the root of the situation - diverse wrestling = best wrestling. So, we've exhausted this plenty. We'll wait and see if the hosses join the numbers with the rest.


----------

